# Hey guys, really need some directing thoughts



## Mario (Feb 18, 2009)

I am new to this website, but then I realized that people are being quite helpful I have been living in Egypt and working as an International marketing and business developing manager for almost 2 years. but for some reason just feeling this is not the kind of company I would like to work for.Before; I was living in the UK for quite awhile and had a certificate in Community Interpreting by London open college. Now thinking to make a move back to the UK- London for good, but the idea is actually terrifying me incase I don't find a job specially with the current economical crisis.Thus, have been thinking to just stay abit longer out here to see how it goes, don't know where to start from either!! I have worked in different fields in UK and Egypt from catering big events like London Music awards- interpreting/translating and sales and marketing..

ideally looking for working for any International organization or anywhere where i can use my multilingual skills English/Arabic languages, Mircosoft office, etc.....


any advise would be highly appreciated.

cheers folks.....

Mario


----------



## lorsam (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Mario

Have a look at the Guardian Newspaper online. Every Wednesday they have jobs advertised in the public sector in the uk, usually local government, you may find something there. Otherwise, look up local authorities uk or City Councils uk on the Internet, this should bring up all the City Councils across the uk, they all have some sort of Translation & Interpretation department, you may find work this way. 

Hope it works out for you
Regards

Lorsam


----------



## Mario (Feb 18, 2009)

*Hi Lorsam*

Thanks alot for your advise Lorsam, will check them out.

Regards,

Mario



lorsam said:


> Hi Mario
> 
> Have a look at the Guardian Newspaper online. Every Wednesday they have jobs advertised in the public sector in the uk, usually local government, you may find something there. Otherwise, look up local authorities uk or City Councils uk on the Internet, this should bring up all the City Councils across the uk, they all have some sort of Translation & Interpretation department, you may find work this way.
> 
> ...


----------

